# My Rams laid eggs i think!



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

So my tank is a stocked with quite the variety of specimens that some experts have told me before will not habitate together. in the midst of this we have some fighting and fueding but the neons and the rummy's are completely fine. Sunstar had hooked me up with Celestial Pearl Danios too and they are tiny and seem to be doing fine. This morning when i came home from work i was amazed to notice something strange in the hole that the rams have been diggin in the dirt. Little white balls, almost looks like broken up food pellets... but from what i can tell... i think they're eggs! the male hovers above this area constantly and is battling the red tailed shark over this area. i wish i had a digi cam to show you guys!


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

I will be amazed if any of these eggs get to hatch.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

congrats on the spawn.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

What kind of ram?


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

E-J said:


> What kind of ram?


I think they're blue rams. they're your regular looking ones. not the electric blues or nothing like that. that have an iridescent blue shine on the lower halves of their bodies. sometimes they change into all different kinds of colors tho. yellow... reddish pink ish... and another note... these two have never been so aggresive. and they're fairly smart... leading the fish that aren't scared of them away from the eggs. when the shark is in the area they both go to the other side and start picking at him and gets him to chase them. pretty interesting stuff. maybe they do have a chance at hatching some.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you have any pics?? Maybe Angel Ram/German Blue Ram?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

wow that is kewl . i have a pair of german red tail rams and i believe they are doing the dance , she has already laid eggs twice before but i was not able to get any farther then one hatching and then i am sure it died .if they get stressed they will start eating the eggs u may want to start another tank to move the eggs if u seee them acting weird .good luck
tom


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

german red tail rams? is it one of these?

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/ramcichlids2.jpg


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like your rams have spawned. Hopefully you see some wigglers soon!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

itis closer to teh bolivian ram teh tails have a line of red outlining them they are really sharp looking fish i currently have two in another tank who absolutly hate one another


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> itis closer to teh bolivian ram teh tails have a line of red outlining them they are really sharp looking fish i currently have two in another tank who absolutly hate one another


ya, the red tail ram is a variety of the bolivian ram. Really nice looking fish. Are they one male and one female?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i have no idea , i can not tell the diff the colors are so similar and when i went back to the store he could not really give me a definate answer .i tried looking it up but not sure . the two in the other tank i amnot sure if they are male and female and just hate each other or they are both males or both females . why cant they just play nice .lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

tom g said:


> i have no idea , i can not tell the diff the colors are so similar and when i went back to the store he could not really give me a definate answer .i tried looking it up but not sure . the two in the other tank i amnot sure if they are male and female and just hate each other or they are both males or both females . why cant they just play nice .lol


lol...I so agree with ya. But read up on the behaviour of bolivians as well as their sexing. I think they are as easy to sex as GBRs.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bolivian Ram:









German Blue Ram:









You will find Bolivian's much more docile than Blue ram's. Which do you have?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

definatly have the bolivian ram


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bolivian males are typically more colourful, but it is sometimes hard to tell. Females don't have the distinctive pink belly like Blue rams. You will notice that the male Bolivian's, once sexually mature will develop nice extensions on their caudal fins. Males will often be more aggressive as well, picking and proding at the females and chasing them around. 

The females are quite placid, aside from spawning and raising fry where they will often times kill or maim smaller fishes such as tetras. In general though, a very peaceful fish. Unless your tank is very crowded, I wouldn't worry about any injuries to your other fish. They can be quite colourful as well though, so look for the fin extensions and behaviour patterns when trying to determine their sex.

If you can post pictures, I'll be happy to help you determine their sex.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea and i definitly have German Blue Rams. And the eggs never got to hatch. I was amazed when they were laid in the morning and no quicker than that did i come home the next morning and the eggs were all gone. Very valiant attempt at protecting them when the lights were on but I guess it was a lot harder with the lights off.


----------

